# Paul Pierce considering a trade



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

_
Losing has Pierce thinking of a trade
By Lenny Megliola/ MetroWest Daily News
Tuesday, January 10, 2006 - Updated: 06:41 AM EST

If the Celtics don’t turn their dismal season around, Paul Pierce can picture himself in another uniform before the Feb. 23 trade deadline. 

And he wouldn’t mind winding up with a contender. 

"It’s something I’d give a lot of thought to,” Pierce said before scoring 32 points in last night’s 104-102 Celtics’ loss to the Mavericks at TD Banknorth Garden. 

Statistically, Pierce is having his best season. 

“But I’d rather have a season like this when we’re winning,” he said. 

“A career is defined by winning games and championships.” 

Pierce, 28, and in his eighth season, said he feels he’s running out of time. “I’m not getting any younger,” Pierce said. “(A trade) is something I’d give a lot of thought to.” 

Pierce said he might lobby for a trade himself or it could be instigated by Celtics executive director of basketball operations Danny Ainge. 

Pierce entered last night’s game averaging 26.3 points, 7.5 rebounds and 4.5 assists. He’s shooting just under 50 percent. 

Some teams would consider Pierce just what they needed in order to make a deep playoff run.
_

Call me crazy, but if we could pick up Pierce, I believe he could put us over the top at the 2 guard spot, giving us the scoring power we need for a deep playoff run.

Couple that with a good pick up in a big man over the summer, and we're in the hunt for the champeeeenship.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this will make Ainge consider moving him again obviously. But he isnt going to just unload him for nothing. All you guys that wanna ship watson out with other crap for him are kidding yourselves. To trade for Paul Pierce would have to include Nene and Andre Miller or Nene and Kenyon Martin.

Otherwise Pierce will wind up on another roster. However, I think the Celtics should send something back along with Pierce. Kendrick Perkins would be a nice piece that could take minutes that the injured Nene would have had. Perkins may also develop into a good role player down the line. I believe Andre Miller is actually older than Paul Pierce. 

It is possible Denver might really look stupid in trading Nene, but if we got Kendrick Perkins in the deal. And dealt for a low first round pick. Id be happy. With that low pick I expect Josh Boone to be available. Josh Boone has been taking some heat lately. And the guy does get down on himself. Some say he is too mechanical, and others say he is just not very good.

What I say is he wont be a star in the nba. However there are certain types of role players that can be a real asset to an organization. Boone will rebound and block some shots. play forward or center on defense. has a decent jump hook, and will get those garbage points. Could do things like Dale and A. Davis did for Indiana. Definiately worth a low pick. Especially with injury prone Camby and Martin as your starters. We are going to need guys like Boone and Perkins that can fill in when they are hurt. This is what needs to happen IMO if we are going to trade Nene


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I wanted to send them Andre and Nenê this summer. I still want to do it. If Ainge changes his mind, i'm game. 

BUT remember that there is this other guy out there, Ron Artest. Don't you think the Pacers would love a Artest for Pierce swap? Just depends on whether Ainge is willing to deal with the possible headcase he could turn to being again. I think our trade is the safest, but we'll see. i highly doubt we get him and i also doubt almost as much if he'll be traded at all.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

IT'd be good if we could swing the rumored Watson for Drew Gooden trade, then trade Nene and KMart for Pierce and a draft pick and maybe Kendrick or even Mark Blount.

That'd give us a lineup of:
Dre Miller
Paul Pierce
Carmelo Anthony
Drew Gooden
Marcus Camby

That's good enough to go real deep in the playoffs. I don't know if anybody would trade for Mr. High Priced Injury Prone 11 ppg scoring KMart, though.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> I wanted to send them Andre and Nenê this summer. I still want to do it. If Ainge changes his mind, i'm game.
> 
> BUT remember that there is this other guy out there, Ron Artest. Don't you think the Pacers would love a Artest for Pierce swap? Just depends on whether Ainge is willing to deal with the possible headcase he could turn to being again. I think our trade is the safest, but we'll see. i highly doubt we get him and i also doubt almost as much if he'll be traded at all.


ron artest as a celtic. if the celtics trade pierce id assume they would be looking for young players or draft picks, and guys without any "problems"


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Then why would they come to us? All we can offer is Nene who is 23, but supposedly they are going REAL young. Who knows maybe it works but i'm not holding my breath. I think they'd go with talent and artest over safe bets in Andre and Nene (andre's not that young either). and we don't have any draft picks to give them, do we?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

can pierce play defense? he needs to be above average for me to consider, cuz i'll say it again...OUR OFFENSE IS JUUUUUST FINE


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah Pierce is fine on defense. not all-world but he doesn't get abused or anything.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

On hoopshype it says that the summer trade rumor about Pierce for Miller (doesn't say Nene but i assume he's included) has resurfaced. it's on hoopshype, but from the NY post and they run lots of crap so who knows. Still this gets me very excited just drooling and imagining Camby, Carmelo, and Pierce all on the same team.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> On hoopshype it says that the summer trade rumor about Pierce for Miller (doesn't say Nene but i assume he's included) has resurfaced. it's on hoopshype, but from the NY post and they run lots of crap so who knows. Still this gets me very excited just drooling and imagining Camby, Carmelo, and Pierce all on the same team.


everyone knows pierce has been available "for the right deal". Meaning if it benefits the franchise. There were rumors back when shaq was in LA, that Kobe would be traded for Paul Pierce.

I think Danny Ainge knows he is going to have to trade him for a package. And so far the best offer has obviously been Denver. After what Pierce said, i wouldnt be surprised if Ainge used that as an excuse to do what he wants to do. Trade him.

If they include Kendrick Perkins, I'm willing to part with Nene


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

For *Paul Pierce* I'm willing to part with Nenê without getting Perkins back. For one when you are getting someone as good as him, you don't demand players, you take what they will give you. I don't want to lose Nenê either but that's a worthy price. And not sure why you want Perkins, except that he's just another big body. He's no better than Kleiza.

I just hope Ainge doesn't shop around too much, there are probably teams who could come up with better packages. Just do it Ainge!?!

Just think about it, Carmelo and Pierce... drool.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

All right, just pretend for a second that we did get Pierce for Miller and Nenê. Who would you want to start at PG? I'd have to say Watson should start, because that way you don't have 3 guys who like to score (Pierce, Carmelo, Boykins) on the court at the same time. When Carmelo and Pierce are both on the floor together, there shouldn't be a lot of shots for another guy. And Watson can hit the open 3s as we all know, and with both Pierce and Carmelo we know that there will be a lot of open 3s. So when either Pierce or Carmelo goes to the bench Boykins could step up and be the bench scorer he's always been.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> All right, just pretend for a second that we did get Pierce for Miller and Nenê. Who would you want to start at PG? I'd have to say Watson should start, because that way you don't have 3 guys who like to score (Pierce, Carmelo, Boykins) on the court at the same time. When Carmelo and Pierce are both on the floor together, there shouldn't be a lot of shots for another guy. And Watson can hit the open 3s as we all know, and with both Pierce and Carmelo we know that there will be a lot of open 3s. So when either Pierce or Carmelo goes to the bench Boykins could step up and be the bench scorer he's always been.


boykins role is to provide offense off the bench. watson would start.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

<CENTER><IFRAME style=\"WIDTH: 4px; HEIGHT: 11px\" marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="http://view.atdmt.com/VON/iview/rydmnvon0610000091von/direct;wi.728;hi.90/01?click=" frameBorder=0 width=728 scrolling=no height=90 allowTransparency leftmargin="0" topmargin="0"> &amplta&ampgt&ampltimg&ampgt&amplt/a&ampgt</IFRAME></CENTER> 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Nene Hilario

6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Voshon Lenard

6-4 SG from Minnesota
8.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.5 apg in 19.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andre Miller

6-2 PG from Utah
14.4 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 8.5 apg in 36.7 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kendrick Perkins

6-10 PF from Ozen (HS)
2.9 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 14.8 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Paul Pierce

6-6 SG from Kansas
26.2 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 4.7 apg in 39.1 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +6.4 ppg, +5.1 rpg, and -4.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kendrick Perkins

6-10 PF from Ozen (HS)
2.9 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 14.8 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>








</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Paul Pierce

6-6 SG from Kansas
26.2 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 4.7 apg in 39.1 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Nene Hilario

6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Voshon Lenard

6-4 SG from Minnesota
8.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.5 apg in 19.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andre Miller

6-2 PG from Utah
14.4 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 8.5 apg in 36.7 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -6.4 ppg, -5.1 rpg, and +4.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

if this ever did go down (which it wont), would pierce be willing to be the #2 guy?

pierce is one of the clutchest players in the nba, and melo is becoming one. kinda weird having that combo, lol.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

We could turn right around and trade Pierce for Artest, probably.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

No way I want to give up Pierce, who's better IMO anyways, for that headcase Artest. I'd like Artest but Pierce i'd prefer.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with you. I just wanted to throw a little gasoline on the fire.


----------

